# Thyroid meds and menstrual issues



## sivies (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey! So, I started Levothyroxine and Liothyronine about a month ago and just got my first period since starting those meds. This cycle has been HORRIBLE! I used to get really bad periods that had me lying on the floor in the fetal position for hours but it's gotten better over the years. This time the cramping kept me up most of the night and I had to pop multiple ibuprofen to get back to sleep. I'm wondering if there is a connection to starting the meds and this experience. I thought it would improve with meds, not make it worse. It could be that my system is adjusting but I am just curious as to other women's experiences.

Thank you!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi there. Two thoughts:

1. Yes, your body is adjusting.

2. Interesting that your Liothyronine dose is relatively high in relation to your Levo dose. As a comparison, I'm on 137 mcg of Levo and only 5 mcg of Liothyronine. (Others here are on higher doses of Liothyronine, though, so don't use my 5mcg dose as the most solid comparison.) In fact, many people start out only on Levo, then they give that a chance to work by itself, and it often does. Since your Free T3 result is near mid-range, I think you'll want to watch that closely to make sure you aren't overmedicated on the T3 drug (the Liothyronine).

When do you get labs again?


----------



## sivies (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks for your reply! I go back to see my Endo at the end of April. He has me set up for a standing order for labs so I'll go in a day or two before that. Interested in seeing what my numbers are saying now. I've also noticed that now that I've increased my exercise (since I have some energy now!) that some of the fatigue is coming back. I'm trying to find a balance. I've heard that increasing exercise can mean you are going through more of the hormones and might need to up the dosage. We'll see what it looks like in a month!

Thanks again!


----------

